# Boat Rentals - Bmore area



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I have been planning to purchase a boat some time in the next year-ish. Is there a place to rent boats to take out for the day in the baltimore area? I would like to rent a center console and a walk around to make a comparison. I am really leaning towards the center console design but I want to test drive and test fish both types so I can make a more informed decision. 

thanks!


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Your best bet.....*

Go to a popular landing, find someone going out alone, and offer to pay for their day out to fish. It works, and you can pick the style and type boat you are looking for.

My $.02......go the walk around in the 20' range


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Wizard - Thanks for the tip. I will definately try to pick up a ride one day at a popular put in. How much should I offer? $50? I am sure that is cheaper than renting a boat. Why do you favor the walkaround over the center console? I should have mentioned that I would be keeping the boat in the water at my parents place so I wouldn't really be sleeping on the boat, or trailoring it, or storing equipment in the boat when I am not out in it. I plan to do trips in the upper bay fishing and pleasure cruising. I like the available deck room of the center console. I have only been out on a walk around once and it seemed like the cabin was just in the way. I welcome any comments and/or opinions on this. Thanks.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

You got all your own stuff, plus a $50 bill, hey, I'd be your friend if fishing alone 

I like the walkaround for several reasons.... The CC is hard on the a$$ unless you're behind the wheel, and still can be a pain, they just seem to be very rough to ride in. The W-around gives you some weight up front, port a potty for the ladies, a place to store gear, and if Ya feeling froggy, somewhere to sleep, if ya move all the "crap" you got in there now. I'm not really putting down the CC, but to me it's for someone that wants to get to their spot as fast as they can, and has a very strong back. If you get over 20 ft, it gets a lot better. Buy either, give me an e-mail, and I'll crush a few more bones, and try and put you on fish


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Old Bay...I have a 26' ProLine WA with a hard "T" top and full curtains and love it. I did a lot of investigating prior to buying it. I looked at CC's, cuddys, skifs, small sport fisherman's and the like. I made my final decision based on what I could handle by myself, enough fishing room for at least 4 people, a private porta potty for any females on board, safety for my grandkids, the ability to fish in rainy, cold weather, and being able to catch some Z's. The Walk Around offers all of this. I don't trailer my boat but keep it wet slipped all season. I like the convience of getting out of my car and stepping on the boat. Putting the boat in the water every time I want to go out is a waste of good fishing time to me. None of this comes cheap but it's the way I like it. I'm docked in Whitehall Creek which is between the Bay Bridge and Annapolis. Actually I'm right behind Hacketts Bar. If you'd like to see what a WA is all about I'd be happy to take you out, just supply the bait and ice and help clean the boat at the end. FL FISHERMAN will probably be going also as we've had to cancel a trip or two. Email me if you're interested. 

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings catman!

Does this mean you won't be fishing the 'tank this fall? Was hoping to wet a line with you and pry some hardhead tactics out of your skull....

Did you ever find a buyer for that 3 piece 15 footer? Figure with a rod like that, I wouldn't need a boat -- just dropping the line straight down would get me twice as far out as most folk!

Looking forward to meeting you at the Choptank II clean-up... we've reserved the pee-soaked wall at the end of the pier for you! Bring a snow shovel, and don't forget the clothespin for your nose!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings OldBay!

I know its a hike for you, but the Atlantic City In-Water Power Boat Show is coming up. Great place to check out boats (and ogle swimsuit models, too!) You know what the say in marketing: "You don't sell the boat -- you sell the deeply tanned curvaceous model in the yellow thong!"


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hi Jake, yup still got the outrigger 15'er. Used it for a flag pole at the last clean-up. I'll still be fishing the Tank this fall and I'll be there for Clean-up #2. Look forward to wetting a line with you while I'm pissing on the wall. I'm not giving up P&S fishing just because I've got a boat now. No way, too many good folks in our family.

Catman.


----------

